# Have I tested too early?



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

You would think after all the tx I've been through, I would know to wait for test day!

Had EC on February 27, ET on March 1 with 2 x 2 day embryos. Had my HCG trigger jab on February 25. Today is 12 days past EC and I had an urge to test. It wasn't the first urine of the day and I've come back with a BFP, which came up within the first minute. Test day isn't until Saturday... have I been really dumb or is it a genuine BFP?

Love 
Lilac xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

I am in the same boat as you.  I had my EC on 28th and transfer on 2nd March.  I gave in to temptation this morning and did a super early pregnancy test and it came up faint positive.  I had my HGC jab on 26th and i have been told that this is out of your system completely within 14 days so that would be yesterday.

So i got a faint positive but reading the instructions that is supposed to mean still positive no matter how faint.  However this could be due to traces of the injection maybe.  I am going to retest on thursday as my official day to test is monday but that is soooooooooo far away!!

Good luck and lets hope our BFP's are proper BFP's!!!


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Glad I'm not the only one who couldn't wait! Sounds as though we could both have genuine BFPs on test day! Good luck!!

Have you had any symptoms? I had loads with my natural pregnancy but haven't had too many this time apart from burping, breast twinges and a dry mouth.

Love
Lilac xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Lilac, god I hope we do have BFP's!!

I have had some symptoms.  Last time I got pregnant with IVF i had quite bad implantation bleeding but I havent had this at all.  This time I have really bad bloating (cant even get my jeans on!) and cramps as if I were on my period and I have had this for four days now.  No breast tenderness though.  I am very tired I have been going to bed at 9 every night!

Apart from that nothing really.

Its strange that your tests day is saturday and mine is monday and our dates match  

Keep me posted anyway!!


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Good Luck girls 

I would say that Congratulations are in order though.  A positive is a positive as they say and the HCG in your system now would not be enough to show on a HPT!

I tested 4 days early and got V V V faint line, it got darker over the following week- I had a bundle of Pee sticks (still got them actually)!  

Take care 

ally
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you girls       
Sukie


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lilac

I have been naughty again and tested again first thing with morning urine.  It was positive again and definately darker than yesterdays faint positive but the line wasnt as dark as the control line.  Definately darker than yesterday so please tell me that it can be the HCG injection surely?

I am thinking of calling my clinic to see if they will see me sooner to do blood test.  The worst they will say will be no??

How about you - anything to report

This is soooooooooooooo exciting!!!!!


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Congratulations Cat.

Its very exciting isn't it.  Enjoy every moment and Well Done!

ally
xxx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

I did another test yesterday (a cheaper less sensitive one) and it too was positive! Also felt really dizzy all afternoon and very thirsty and now have really sore and veiny boobs and feel pretty tired!

My hospital doesn't do bloods - it's an hpt on Saturday, but it is looking like good news for both of us!!!!

Keep me posted - hope you get your early blood test!

Love
Lilac

xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Lilac

Wow you are doing soooooooooooo well!!!

I just called my clinic and feel miserable now.  They told me off for testing early because a lot of woman  have biochemical pregnancies and miscarry around the time their period is due and wouldnt have ever known they were pregnant if they hadnt tested early.  She said a lot can happen between now and monday and not to get my hopes up!!!!

Lovely eh !!

So no blood test for me.

Am going to keep on testing daily so can monitor the situation and keep going with the knicker watching!


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Cat, stay positive!!!! I know how difficult it is, but the signs are good!

I tested early yesterday because when it's gone wrong in the past, the bleeding has started on day 12 (yesterday). Through both the first IVF and FET I was on edge and worried the whole time. This time round, I've been relaxed although a bit stressed when I got the BFP yesterday, so keep thinking good thoughts! I was convinced last Thursday that it wasn't going to work as I had absolutely no symptoms, but they have emerged one by one since then.javascript:void(0);
Babydust
Positive Energy

Sounds as though the clinic are just being ultra-cautious (like mine) - so don't be too disappointed with them - and don't feel bad! Some people never see a positive test, so we're already really lucky!!!

I'm trying not to test again until Saturday, but no doubt I'll give in to temptation before then!!

Keep me posted.
Love
Lilac xxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cat - I think it is positive that the line has got darker...  I always test early and had BFP turn into BFN cause of the HCG still in my system.  This time I didn't take any HCG, so when I tested this morning (day 11) I knew if was a BFP.

I also phoned my clinic today, who told me they don't like to test until day 16 as alot of womens HCG levels will fall during this time. 

Congratulations.. and enjoy your pregnancy.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

When I tested early my clinic was not impressed with me!  It still went on to be a BFP!

Keep thinking positive, and if like me test every day to make sure the line was still there!!  

Good Luck and congrats on the BFP's on this thread-excellent news.

ally
xxx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Not sure what to think now... have just had some pinky brown spotting and now can't stay away from the loo. Feeling a bit disappointed, although know it could be implantation bleeding.

xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Lilac

Pinky brown spotting is quite common following conception and in the early few weeks of pregnancy.  Its just if it gets red and lots of it that it might be something else.  I think its a positive sign!!  

Since I last posted today I was starving about 12 noon so I made myself my favourite cheese, tomato and salad cream sandwich.  I took one bite and felt as though I was going to throw up.  My head started spinning and my mouth was all watery.  I had to lie down for an hour until it passed!!!!

Whats that all about?

Bay dust to everyone  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

good luck, lilac.

xx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

I was like that with mini eggs! They tasted really strange!  I thought I was going to go off Choc!  No such luck.  I craved anything sweet during pg.

ally
xxx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

After staying (reasonably!) calm, today has been a nightmare!

Still have very light spotting (very brown - sorry TMI!), but have been feeling dizzy and thirsty and now have sore head, but feeling a bit more relaxed. Did another test and it was still positive, so fingers crossed.

Hubby has been dispatched to buy two more (for tomorrow and Friday).

Trying to stay positive as this feels very different.

Love
Lilac xxx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Still bleeding, but test still positive and stronger! Becoming more hopeful and restricting my toilet visits.

I remember thinking last year when I had my ectopic how worried I was and I know now it never ends!!!! Even if all goes well on Saturday, I'm sure there will just be something else to worry about.... aaaaagh!!!!! I'm turning in to my mother......!

Fingers, legs and everything else crossed for Saturday.

Love
Lilac
xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Stop panicking Lilac you are doing fine!!!!

I must admit to buying two more tests today.  I did another one this morning like you and its still positive.

Feeling really crap with the abdo cramps and in my groin area - clinic said this was normal.  Also very hungry all the time.

Keep me posted xxxxx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Cat!

Test is still positive this morning, although the bleeding is now definitely red (sorry tmi warning....) but only one small clot, which is definitely not a normal period for me.

Weird thing is that my chest is now all heavy (which I had pretty early when I was pregnant) and I feel absolutely shattered, so fingers crossed!


Love
Lilac xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Lilac

Are you having your bloods done today so check your BCP at the clinic.  I have mine scheduled for monday.

You will have to let me know what yours is.

I am starting to worry there may be 2 in my belly because I have so many symptoms compared to last time and i have been reading up on the internet.  It says that if you get symptoms early and have a high initial HCG level then it could be a multiple.  Oh my god!

Keep me posted chick

Cat xx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Cat

Not having any bloods done as the hospital don't do any - it's a hpt.

It's turned in to a full-blown period, but I'm still testing a strong positive, even on the crappy insensitive pee sticks that didn't register a positive last time. No cramps though and still feel dizzy and thirsty on and off.

The weird thing is when I've bled before, I haven't had a positive at any time so I'm mystified. 

Will see what they say tomorrow when I phone in. Suspect they can't confirm anything for at least a week or two.

Good luck - and let me know how things go over the next few days.

love Lilac xxx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Pretty mixed news for us. We got a BFP again this morning but I've had horrible period-like bleeding and the hospital are not too hopeful, but did say they have occasionally seen a positive test after heavy bleeding.

I have to repeat the test and ring back in a week.

On the upside the cheapy pee sticks are registering an even stronger positive, but we know there's only a slim chance that everything will be okay now.

Love
Lilac xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey lilac - a slim chance is better than no chance.  You never know you may have a strong hanger on in there!

Take care and make sure hubby looks after you this weekend and try not to worry about it (i know its hard but stress will do you no good).  Camomile tea always works for me. xx

Strangely enough all I want to eat is oranges and i usually eat about two a year.  I have eaten four already.  Hope thats a good thing.

Cat xx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Good luck for today Cat! Sure all will go well as the signs are excellent!

Our test went negative this morning (not entirely unexpected), so looks as if it was a chemical pregnancy.

At least we got a little further forward (again!!!).

Hoping to be back soon.

Thanks for all your suppoirt

Love
Lilac


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lilac ~ i'm really sorry to hear that hun....i was so hoping it would work out for you.

Sending many hugs 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

oh lilac. so sorry.

xxx


----------

